# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Scwd Squid

## Vitor Castro FIZO

Comprei um squid á coisa de 1 semana e venho dizer que aconselho vivamente o seu uso.mas devesse ter 1 por cada 300 litros,um aquario de 600
litros deve ter 2.eu tenho o meu ligado á minha OR3500 e acreditem ke parece o oceano a baloiçar de um lado par o outro.nao faz barulho nenhum.é pena é ser caro eu paguei 65 pelo meu.mas vale a pena o investimento.  :CylDentsLapin:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E com essa bomba que cadência tens?....(ou seja, alterna esquerda/direita de quanto em quanto tempo?)

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Aproveitando o post ... e uma vez que temos aqui um utilizador de um scwid e um criador de wavemakers...quais as vantagens de optar por um scwid em relação ao wavemaker e viceversa?

Vitor onde está o teu scwd? A meio do aquário? num dos cantos? Removeste as bombas de circulação internas ou apenas adicionaste o swcd à de retorno?

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Oi Duarte....


...boa pergunta...provocatória... mas boa!!!

Em primeiro lugar acho que os SCWD e os Waves não lutam pelo mesmo espaço... cada um ocupa o seu lugar e é assim que deve ser! O SCWD (IMO) deve ser utilizado somente no retorno.

O Wave, ao contrário do SCWD, é utilizado para controlar as powerheads. Permite por isso controlar bombas de capacidades diferentes e controlar mais bombas de cada vez (no caso dos meus até 8) e poder controlar os intervalos de ON/OFF de cada uma. 
O SCWD é controlado pelo caudal da bomba de retorno..ou seja para uma 2500 l/h poderemos ter intervalos ON/OFF de 10 segundos para uma 3500 l/h de 5 seg. e esses intevalos não são controláveis. Numa Wave o expoente máximo é a Digital... que permite controlar 4 pares de bombas (o que em SCWDs era logo 4x 65) e com 240 (!!!!) intervalos de programação diferentes, a variar de 0.5 seg (!!!!) a 100 minutos (!!!)...ou seja podemos "dizer-lhe": ligas 20 seg....desligas 10 min..ligas 15 min...desligas 4 seg...etc (isto x 240!!!) e com botão "Pausa" e "Stop" !!!

Acho que não preciso de dizer mais nada!!!  :CylFou3:  
Claro que o SCWD não gasta energia!!!... e isso é uma boa vantagem..mas.... volto a dizer o mesmo: Cada um no seu espaço e na sua função!!!

Grande Abraço,

Ricardo Lacerda

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá a todos,

Em primeiro lugar, quero deixar os meus parabéns para o Ricardo e o Juca por mais este espaço de convívio que se abre.

Nada melhor do que começar com algo que conheço relativamente bem! Há cerca de 1 ano atrás o Alexandre desafiou-me a mandar vir dos EUA uns aparelhómetros esquisitos que não tinhamos bem a certeza da sua funcionalidade. Pois, acabámos por mandar vir 6 e sem dúvida que ficámos satisfeitos.

Tal como o Ricardo diz, penso que o SCWD não compete com as powerhead e muito menos com um wavemaker. São realidades distintas para funções semelhantes, mas apenas complementares. Sem dúvida que o retorno é a melhor opção mas penso que poderá também ser ligado com outras opções. Usei durante uns meses com um filtro exterior (que servia apenas para a circulação de água) e fiquei satisfeito.


Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Castro FIZO

bom dia.tenho um periodo de cadencia de cerca de 4 ou 5 segundos.de momento como estou em fase de desmontagem deste reef tenho a sump desligada e o squid esta montado dentro do aquario mesmo ao centro.mas no novo reef vou montalo a fazer o retorno da sump

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá a todos,

Eu tb tenho um SCWD e será utilizado no meu retorno, porem esse equipamento pode sim ser utilizado em conjunto com bombas de circulação.

Veja um exemplo:



Notem que o SCWD está ligado a uma bomba externa que capta agua de dentro do aquario e não tem nenhuma ligação com o retorno.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos
Aqui vai um videozinho que encontrei no forum do nosso amigo Claudio Trendo, que mostra o funcionamento do SCWD.

É certo que as bolhas é para esquecer, mas pelos vistos foi a melhor maneira de demonstrar o seu funcionamento.


http://www.macieira.net/brasil/scwd.wmv

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Amigos,

Alias eu gostei tanto dessa ideia de usar o SCWD para circulação interna tambem que resolvi mudar meu projeto inicial, ai vai uma imagem de onde pretendo colocar os 2 SCWD´s

----------


## Julio Macieira

> é pena é ser caro eu paguei 65 pelo meu.mas vale a pena o investimento.


...tambem comprei o meu por 65 no meu caso na Reefdiscus. Não sei se há destribuidor no país, se o há a distribuição do SCWD está bem feita, ou então os lojistas estão disciplinados no preço  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Acabei de encomendar um para o meu aqua novo a  32,35 !!!

Abraços,

Ricardo Lacerda

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Ricardo

Já agora podias dizer onde compraste o Squid.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Não sei se há destribuidor no país, se o há a distribuição do SCWD está bem feita, ou então os lojistas estão disciplinados no preço


Como disse atrás os SCWD chegaram cá, que eu saiba pela primeira vez, pela mão do Alexandre que em conjunto comigo mandámos vir uns quantos. No dia em que me foram entregues 3, emprestei um deles à Redfish que de imediato tentou arranjar vários para a comercialização!

Sei que na altura pagámos cerca de 30 euros por cada um dos nossos ( e eram só 6), já com os portes de envio - se pelo que dizem neste momento se vendem a 65 euros - vejam bem a margem de lucro... Devem consegui-los a menos de 25 euros cada um...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ora bem, não querendo ser advogado do diabo, passo a comentar.

Isto de comprar fora do país uma coisita mais barata que nas lojas pode ser bom para nós mas se virmos na optica de um lojista o preço até não está assim tão mau. Não porque a logica deles seja apenas ganhar o mais possivel mas sim pelos "embróglios" burocráticos e legeslativos que lhes são impostos.

Pois bem atendendo a que os SQWD do Diogo já foi comprado a já algum tempo, vejamos os factos. O ultimo preço do Lacerda vai ser a premissa de partida.
É claro que ele se esqueceu de dizer que vai ser um Americano amigo que o vai enviar como "Oferta"(Gift) para escapar aos devidos impostos de entrada. O que só por si começa a não estar ao alcançe de muita gente. Tambem não podemos esquecer a propria experiencia de compras do Lacerda na Net, que está bem acima da média do simples utilizador, muito menos ainda do iniciante da aquariofilia marinha (normalmente gente jovem).

Ora Se ao preço de 32.35 colocarmos um importador deste material + a respectiva loja de venda ao publico + 19% de IVA + despesas de desalfandegamento + eventuais taxas de importação; Bom gostava de ter comprado mais barato, mas com este preço, não foi aqui que me posso sentir enganado.


Já agora a minha empresa Importa varios materiais para a construção civil, eu sei os custos de importar material. (Claro que não consigo arranjar um amigo que me envie os contentores como ofertas (Gift's)...Sou um azarado.

Se alguem estiver a fazer ou a planear obras em casa, e favor ajudarem-me a pagar o meu aquario em: http://www.armar.net

Obrigado

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Bom tema de comversa eu tambem uso e estou bastante satisfeito,mas para ajudar todos aqui que estiverem interessados,comsigo arranjar cada um por 50 euros,parabens a este novo ponto de encontro pois esta excelente so nao tenho tido muito tempo para comversar ....mas em breve ja penso ter
um abraço  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Bruno Valerio

Em relação ao video do SCWD não seria ideal colocar as entradas de agua no aquario completamente submersas de forma a não criar todas aquelas bolhas ?

----------


## NunoCarvalho

Já agora coloco também uma questão polémica.
Li num artigo algo extenso que o Squid poderia provocar a longo prazo danos estruturais ao aquário.
As forças de tensão provocadas pela ondulação fazem com que se abata sobre os vidros ondas de força na ordem das dezenas que quilos e são prejuciciais precisamente por não ser uma força contínua mas sim alternada doseada em ciclos de força, ou seja... "lá vem uma onda! Lá vem mais outra, etc, etc".
Essas ondas de impacto, diz um construtor conceituado de aquas vai enfraquecendo a cola.
O que acham?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Uma vez que não sou construtor de aquas nem fabricante de colas não posso responder a essa pergunta.... mas posso lançar outra:

...por essa razão também os wavemakers, as turbelle , os tideMakers, etc.. seriam prejudiciais.... alguém já notou algo semelhente?

Eu por mim custa-me muito a acreditar nessa estória...confesso!!! 

Abraços,
Ricardo

----------


## Bruno Valerio

Sinceramente tb não percebo como isso será possivel. É como diz o Ricardo os wavemakers fazem exactamente o mesmo efeito... e até hoje...

----------


## Luis Faustino

Também não me parece. Onde estão os relatos dos "estragos" provocados por esse tipo de equipamento?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Em minha opinião tambem não acho. Pois a força maxima constante contra o vidro não me parece ser diferente do da força maxima variavel do Squid que certamente é a mesma. Penso eu de que.....

----------


## Ricardo Miozzo

Vamos pensar como exemplo -
Uma bomba que "empurre" 5000 litros de água por hora, a uma distância de 2 metros do vidro oposto, terá uma série de obstáculos a vencer, antes que toda essa água atinja um ponto específico do vidro, do outro lado do aquário.
1 - A água tem uma enorme capacidade de arrasto (ela é densa demais), portanto o "choque" contra o vidro oposto será muito menor do que os tais 5000 litros por hora.
2 - A água se difunde em seu curso, ou seja, o impacto não é pontual, mas enormemente atenuado pela difusão causada pela própria natureza do meio.
3 - A água é um fluido, e portanto completamente de um sólido, no sentido que, quando encontra o vidro do outro lado do aquário, ela sofre imediatamente forças vetoriais que acabam por dissipar quase completamente sua pressão.
4 - Não é um tipo de "tiro" que se dá contra o vidro, afinal.
E tem o que se falou acima : o que o SQWD tem que qualquer outro aparelho não tem ? Qualquer aquário mínimamente bem colado nunca sofreria esse tipo de agressão por força física, apenas considerando a água correndo por dentro dele.

----------

